# Got to break in the new 8wt. on the beach.....



## tightloops1900 (Aug 16, 2011)

How do you like that reel?


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

How about that line? how does it throw?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Love the reel....I have 3 of them. I love the line too. I have been using Monic for years.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Jon,

That's one nice looking fly reel. How's the drag compared to say... The Nautilus FWX, which is not so great..


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

Monic is good stuff, shadowcas actually turned me onto the stuff, it stiffens up in cooler temps though


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

I got a monic clear tip for tarpon this year, never got to fish it but it is a joy to cast


That's a good looking outfit ya got there!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Jon,
> 
> That's one nice looking fly reel.  How's the drag compared to say...  The Nautilus FWX, which is not so great..


I have no experience with the Nautilus....but the drag on the Allen is pretty impressive.


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

I love my Nautilus FWX, there is no drag issues whatsoever IMO, any more drag you'd be snapping rods or tippet anyway


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> I love my Nautilus FWX, there is no drag issues whatsoever IMO, any more drag you'd be snapping rods or tippet anyway


I have a 7/8 fwx and it has 2lbs of drag max, which is pretty good, but nothing close to rod snapping! Great reel for reds, trout and small snook, but nothing like the NV, tibor, abel, mako and many others. But, they don't cost near as much..

FWX's are light and made for general light duty.  They do have a more powerful drag than a Ross Evolution, but not by much..

*I would like to see the results of a FWX from a season's worth of use and abuse at a top Bahama's bonefish camp.* I'd kinda be surprised if they held up..


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

of course, I have two alutechnos as well for high demand applications such as offshore fishing for kings and AJ. I'm saying for a reel priced in that category,  the nautilus is my preference, although I have a lamson guru that I love as well! But as with anything, they all perform well, its just a matter of personal preference that is the deciding factor


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

For under $150 it was hard not to give the Allen Alpha II a try.....glad I did.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I'm about to order that same reel. Any negatives?

I need a ~150$ rod to pair it with...any suggestions?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> > I love my Nautilus FWX, there is no drag issues whatsoever IMO, any more drag you'd be snapping rods or tippet anyway
> 
> 
> I have a 7/8 fwx and it has 2lbs of drag max, which is pretty good, but nothing close to rod snapping! Great reel for reds, trout and small snook, but nothing like the NV, tibor, abel, mako and many others. But, they don't cost near as much..
> ...


One of my fishing buddies took his FWX to the Bahamas for 8 days this spring......he didn't bring it back and no he didn't leave it with his guide as a tip. He likes his guide too much.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> I'm about to order that same reel. Any negatives?
> 
> I need a ~150$ rod to pair it with...any suggestions?


No real negatives about the Allen. It is not the lightest reel....but by far not the heaviest. Looking for a rod....throw in an extra $50..and you have a St. Croix Inperial.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > I'm about to order that same reel. Any negatives?
> >
> > I need a ~150$ rod to pair it with...any suggestions?
> 
> ...


I was looking at the imperial...I found a rio santos for $90 brand new, I'll give that a try for awhile.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Woop woop...cant use her 'till this weekend though


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Good looking reel.....how much backing did you put on there??? The reel looks empty.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Good looking reel.....how much backing did you put on there???  The reel looks empty.


I had a 100yd spool of white 20lb dacron but I fouled it up and it was all tangled, F me.

I had to resort to 50yds of that orange 20lb dacron. It doesnt look like much at all but it's 50yds.

I'm just using it for the lagoon right now sightfishing slot reds and trout. I will eventially upgrade to 100yds of backing and a new 100yd sppol of good fly line like in a redfish or bonefish flavor.


----------

